# Best eye primer or base for watery/allergy eyes



## FlippinFaces360 (Jan 21, 2011)

I've  try'd so many primers/bases UDPP, Too Face, Paint Pot, Paints, NYX, Shadow Base, etc you name it & still I experience creasing in my inner tear duct & outer area. I also notice Im a little dry in both areas so I use Mac eye cream faithfully to soften those areas but since moving here in central Texas kills me I take allergy pills/shots weekly & daily ughhhhhh!  Is there anyone experiencing the same or have any recommendation that I can try?  Please Help!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 2, 2011)

Even the MAC Paint Pots are not holding up?  Have you tried setting it with a very small amount of translucent powder?  I know that helps mine stay.   I wear Painterly Paint Pot every day set with a small amount of loose powder and it works well for me.


----------



## Lyssah (Feb 4, 2011)

If paintpots cause you to have a negative reaction, I recently discovered the Smashbox Eye Primer... At first I didn't like it, but after using it a few times it's really growing on me. We've had some hot and humid days and and after 8hrs it hasn't creased on me. I recommend it as I often have very sensitive eyes.


----------



## Sarah Afshar (Feb 11, 2011)

One of the best that I have discovered recently is Kanebo Sensai's Eyelid Base. You can find this product at Neiman Marcus. It's about $26, but it truly does the job, especially for those with allergies and sensitive eyes. Clinique makes an eyeshadow primer called Redness Solutions Daily Protective Base which was created for those with allergies and sensitive eyes. It's about $18.50. I never see it in Sephora when I go, but have seen it at several of the counters. I did see it at Sak's the last time I was there.


----------



## afulton (Mar 8, 2011)

I have this problem too.  Only one of my eyes water after I put on makeup.  It is so annoying.  I have tried to find the culprit for this. For example, I would not use the eye cream moisturizer, concealer, or UDPP to see which one may be causing it.  Also it is that time of the year where my allergies act up.  I can't seem to determine why.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 8, 2011)

My allergies are acting up right now with the same thing...itchy, burning, watery, running eyes. I am allergic to the tree pollen that is starting to burst out....mostly the spring trees that blossom early. After that I am fine by the time the yellow pollen is falling all over the place.  At this time of the year I just skip e/s on bad days or wear it only when going out, skip mascara, and use Naphcon A for my allergies.  A simple eye allergy drops that I can use 4 times a day. Once you get going on taking it regularly it helps tremendously.  As for primer, nothing helps when I look like I am crying continually!


----------



## Suzich (Mar 13, 2011)

Try F.Y eye by Benefit, I have also very sensitive eyes, and I don`t have any problems with this base


  	Edit: OMG, I`ve just found out (read on MUA)  that it has been discontinued ((((


----------



## Chikky (Mar 15, 2011)

What I use for my eyeshadow base is the MAC Pro-Longwear concealer. It makes a great base for me, and my eyes are either really dry and itchy (from medication) or they're watery! So far, so good with that product!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 16, 2011)

NARS Pro Prime eyeshadow base works for my highly allergic eyes.


----------



## FlippinFaces360 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks ladies I will have to try some these products I just hate buying those that don't work because I hate returning items ughhhhh! Maybe if I can get a sample would be best I know sephora does will have to try some of the other lines at my store maybe Clinique so I don't waste my money any more I already have tones of base and primers going to waste now so I may swap on makeup alley


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 20, 2011)

Sure .. if you can't get a sample, put some pro-prime eyeshadow base on your arm, rub some shadow overtop, walk around the mall, throw water on your arm ... it'll still be there


----------



## FlippinFaces360 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol really! Never heard of it! If it's that good I most certainly want to try the pro-prime eyeshadow who sells it where can I buy it here in Texas?


----------



## mslulu (Apr 25, 2011)

you have to try '*Lancome* 'Aquatique' *Waterproof* Eyecolour *Base *'. I have a slightly blocked tear duct, so my left eye tends to tear upwards to the crease. And I have sensitive eyes too, so it makes my life so much better      you should try to use it a few times in different way. I was using it wrong, I wasnt apply enough. (maybe i was being agreedy, IDK.)  So try it a few times and see what works best for you. I have tried smashbox, Urban decay eye primers for my recent trys. The older ones sucks, so Im not going to mention it. I've also heard a really good one 'Stila prime pot'. these both are label waterproof. I great results compared to the ones you mentioned. Im planning to get Stila prime pot very soon. You can get these at nordstrom, sephora, or online. Good Lucks


----------



## regru (May 16, 2011)

Try MUFE aqua cream!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 16, 2011)

The smudgeproof eyeshadow base is available at:
  	sephora, sephora.com, nordstrom, nars in a department store or narscosmetics.com or amazon.com

  	locations in Houston are here: http://www.narscosmetics.com/locations.aspx?t=u&selState=TX&selCityUS=Houston&x=37&y=12


----------

